# John deere 2640 diff locking lever



## sethgade280 (Mar 5, 2013)

So I am new here. Hello! I just bought a JD 2640 and there is no diff locking lever. The guy said that both tires spin when he breaks the end loose. He also only used it really to pull out equipment from the shed and typically runs larger tractors. 4hrs is all he put on this in a year. My question is how do I get a new lever and why would it be gone? The spindle or piece to attach it is on there. A lady used this around a horse barn so who knows what happened. All I have to do is get a new one and throw it on right? Thanks for your help. Seth


----------



## darthikemed (Feb 9, 2013)

Welcome!!!


----------



## sethgade280 (Mar 5, 2013)

Any thoughts guys? How and why would the lever be gone?


----------

